# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - December 2017



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Carrying on from November...

Here it is. The festive thread!


----------



## Tolpuddle (Dec 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Here it is. The festive thread!


Ho fucking ho.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 1, 2017)

Bah, humbug.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2017)

It's cold.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2017)

For years I've paid my Lambeth Council tax using a convenient bookmark on my Opera browser. Today it gives a "404" message (nothing found), as does typing in  www.lambeth.gov.uk

The trendy new "Vivaldi" browser however works fine.

Hopefully when Lambeth declare they "no longer support legacy software such as Windows XP" the Nu Town Hall will be available to receive payment in person?


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 1, 2017)

OK it's Streatham, but this is interesting Adrian Yekkes: Streatham - Art Deco Capital of South London


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Christmas lights get turned on tonight:







Christmas light switch on in Brixton – full timetable of events for Friday 1st & Sat 2nd Dec

Maybe combine it with a visit to support the Ritzy workers? 

Boycott the Brixton Ritzy campaigners back in Windrush Square tonight, Fri Dec 1st


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

What's on in and around Brixton this weekend 






Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 1st – Sun 3rd Dec 2017


----------



## alex_ (Dec 1, 2017)

In the November thread, violentpanda said that Young’s wasn’t as good as it used to be.

Have you tried it in the last 6 months, cos for the last 6 or 7 years I’d written it off. But in the last 6 months Young’s special has been great the couple of times I’d had it.

Alex


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2017)

alex_ said:


> In the November thread, violentpanda said that Young’s wasn’t as good as it used to be.
> 
> Have you tried it in the last 6 months, cos for the last 6 or 7 years I’d written it off. But in the last 6 months Young’s special has been great the couple of times I’d had it.
> 
> Alex



TBF, I was talking about Ordinary.  I only ever drink Special half and half with a bottle of Ramrod.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 1, 2017)

alex_ said:


> In the November thread, violentpanda said that Young’s wasn’t as good as it used to be.
> 
> Have you tried it in the last 6 months, cos for the last 6 or 7 years I’d written it off. But in the last 6 months Young’s special has been great the couple of times I’d had it.
> 
> Alex


Ordinary seems a bit watery, the last couple of times I've had it. Haven't had special for a while. Maybe I'm just used to all these new heavily hopped ales.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

There's quite a nice festive spirit by the tree in Tunstall (ahem) "Square" right now. Lights go on at 7pm.

If you're passing by, give some support to the Ritzy campaigners who have been braving the cold since 5.30pm...


----------



## alex_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Ordinary seems a bit watery, the last couple of times I've had it. Haven't had special for a while. Maybe I'm just used to all these new heavily hopped ales.



Special tasted like a nice modern pale ale, I was very pleasantly surprised.

Will try the ordinary.

Alex


----------



## technical (Dec 1, 2017)

I had a pint of special in the woolpack on Bermondsey st the other day and it was v nice. Was also a bit surprised as used to taste too bitter for me


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Photos from tonight's ceremony:































In photos: Brixton Christmas lights switch-on ceremony, Friday 1st Dec


----------



## alex_ (Dec 1, 2017)

technical said:


> I had a pint of special in the woolpack on Bermondsey st the other day and it was v nice. Was also a bit surprised as used to taste too bitter for me



Ha, that’s exactly where I had it !


----------



## CH1 (Dec 2, 2017)

technical said:


> I had a pint of special in the woolpack on Bermondsey st the other day and it was v nice. Was also a bit surprised as used to taste too bitter for me


If you are referring to "Youngs" special, remember that Youngs Brewery was acquired by Charles Wells of Bedford, who have now been acquired by Marstons of Wolverhampton.

What I'm saying is your special could have come from a number of places in Marstons portfolio of breweries countrywide - but sure as hell it didn't come from the Ram Brewery Wandsworth wich is now a microbrewery attached to a luxury housing development.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Photos from tonight's ceremony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photos. Good turnout this year and "authentic" as opposed to the Getty images pictures of Battersea Power Station switch-on which looked like David Lynch's vision of Christmas in a constructionist hell - an ample Christmas tree dwarfed by partially completed luxury "quarter" surrounded by cranes.
I didn't go to either unfortunately.


----------



## catriona (Dec 2, 2017)

Stockwell Road still closed
Car hits pedestrians after Brixton 'altercation' - Five men hit by car after 'altercation'


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 2, 2017)

catriona said:


> Stockwell Road still closed
> Car hits pedestrians after Brixton 'altercation' - Five men hit by car after 'altercation'


I hate that junction.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I hate that junction.


This was no accident though, but a seemly deliberate ramming after a frank exchange of views between two groups of people.

Five injured as car collides with pedestrians in south-west London


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2017)

Here's something you don't see very often (is this legal?)


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 2, 2017)

Red hanky for safety at the rear so seems legit


----------



## alex_ (Dec 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> If you are referring to "Youngs" special, remember that Youngs Brewery was acquired by Charles Wells of Bedford, who have now been acquired by Marstons of Wolverhampton.
> 
> What I'm saying is your special could have come from a number of places in Marstons portfolio of breweries countrywide - but sure as hell it didn't come from the Ram Brewery Wandsworth wich is now a microbrewery attached to a luxury housing development.



Yes, the “terroir” has changed.

Not totally sure why this is relevant.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Dec 2, 2017)

T & P said:


> This was no accident though, but a seemly deliberate ramming after a frank exchange of views between two groups of people.
> 
> Five injured as car collides with pedestrians in south-west London



Did some knobhead blame brown people ?

Alex


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2017)

Just a reminder that the Lambeth Local Plan is up for review and you only have til Monday to have your say. This is a link to the Sleepless Brixtons advice if you want to sound off about noise and nuisance in Central Brixton:

Notes for people on Local Plan

Whatever you want to say to Lambeth - there are some some useful links:



> Lambeth Local Plan is being reviewed and this will set policies for the next 5 years.  The council is currently consulting on what needs to be in those policies.   It’s pretty complicated to send inputs so a few of us have put together some tips on how to do it. We hope this is helpful - let us know if you’ve got any feedback.
> 
> 
> Very important: all comments need to be sent by Monday 4th Dec at 11pm.
> ...


----------



## phillm (Dec 3, 2017)

Gulp.....

Row erupts over plans to move music festivals to Brockwell Park


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 3, 2017)

phillm said:


> Gulp.....
> 
> Row erupts over plans to move music festivals to Brockwell Park


I know there's another thread about this but actually looking at the article makes you realise that Vicky Park is so much more suited to holding big festivals than Brockwell. It has these huge sections of flat park that Brockwell doesn't. This years pvt events have all been congested around the Herne Hill side.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just a reminder that the Lambeth Local Plan is up for review and you only have til Monday to have your say. This is a link to the Sleepless Brixtons advice if you want to sound off about noise and nuisance in Central Brixton:
> 
> Notes for people on Local Plan
> 
> Whatever you want to say to Lambeth - there are some some useful links:



I did the questionnaire on the Local Plan. Saying no to more nightclubs. (See posts on November thread). 

Read the Sleepless in Brixton notes. All sounds reasonable to me. 

Sleepless in Brixton are trying to reverse Council (unofficial) policy of making Brixton an entertainment zone. This has been going on for years. Since Brixton Challenge. And still is. See planning application for the space above Argos. Officers all to happy to see this as another bar/ restaurant.

What is annoying is that a lot of what Sleepless in Brixton are going on about is down to Council management. Toilet provision, street cleaning, noise abatement team, making sure planning and licensing agreements are kept to. On all of these the Council has failed residents.

It was Council who encouraged entertainment economy. Yet over the years they have run down the services that manage it so that Brixton can stay a mixed use area.

I notice from the notes no mention of Brixton BID. Ideas put forward for new forum to consult people. So Brixton BID hasn't really been much use.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone been to Soul Proprietors , the new record shop on Elm Park Road. Wow it's really got something for everyone. Great selection. Rare ones are expensive but there still plenty of good deals. It was actually busy ! more people than Pure Vinyl in the centre of Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2017)

technical said:


> I had a pint of special in the woolpack on Bermondsey st the other day and it was v nice. Was also a bit surprised as used to taste too bitter for me



TBF, compared to some of the heavily-hopped pales around nowadays, it's only moderately bitter.  IIRC it's about 35 "bitterness units" according to Roger Protz, whereas some IPAs are in the upper 40s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Yes, the “terroir” has changed.
> 
> Not totally sure why this is relevant.
> 
> Alex



Youngs at Wandsworth used only water from their own artesian well - that was one of the reasons they couldn't expand capacity - whereas the Charles Wells site in Bedford uses filtered mains water, with additives to give it the same minerals and trace elements as the water from the Youngs well.

Lots of old-timers around Wandsworth borough went off Youngs when they changed breweries, because the beer "tasted different", and these were often people who didn't know about the Ram brewery closing.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2017)

I did email Lambeth about Craft putting chairs and tables out on Beehive place. No understandable answer from the Co-operative Council. On my FB someone pointed out that they have it in their window. Craft have permission to block the pavement from 7am to 11pm.

Lambeth remove ‘nuisance’ Beehive Place street art – but it’s OK for bar chairs and tables to take their place

So all that stuff about blocking pavement was bollox. It's ok if you pay.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just a reminder that the Lambeth Local Plan is up for review and you only have til Monday to have your say. This is a link to the Sleepless Brixtons advice if you want to sound off about noise and nuisance in Central Brixton:
> 
> Notes for people on Local Plan
> 
> Whatever you want to say to Lambeth - there are some some useful links:



What really winds me up, as ex resident of central Brixton, is that when residents try to put complaints through the proper channels they find they don't work. It's Kafkaesque situation where if one is a reasonable person and tries to do things with though proper channels your ignored.

I ,as ex central Brixton resident, might think this is deliberate.

The New Labour Council finds all these " entrepreneurial" entertainment businesses sexy.

Reminds me of when I first joined Urban when opposing Dogstar Larry , loved by New Labour, and his push to get entertainment empire in central Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just a reminder that the Lambeth Local Plan is up for review and you only have til Monday to have your say. This is a link to the Sleepless Brixtons advice if you want to sound off about noise and nuisance in Central Brixton:
> 
> Notes for people on Local Plan
> 
> Whatever you want to say to Lambeth - there are some some useful links:



And another thing. In Sleepless in Brixton notes implication that the Council are treating some places differently from others.

On provision of toilets. Brixton Village, Market Row and Pop aren't obliged to supply the same amount of toilets ( at no charge) than Brixton Academy. Despite user use being comparable.

Same for need for noise limitation.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2017)

I've finished the questionnaires on the Local Plan consultation. Still one day to go if you want to do them.

Worth it as some are about giving property developers easier time. Mainly about protecting industrial space, business space, not allowing watering down of outside space on new housing and allowing less space requirements. 

Housing for Older people is interesting one. I opposed most measures. As seemed to me about allowing property developers to maximize profits.

Lambeth Local Plan Review 2017 | Lambeth Council


----------



## alex_ (Dec 4, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Youngs at Wandsworth used only water from their own artesian well - that was one of the reasons they couldn't expand capacity - whereas the Charles Wells site in Bedford uses filtered mains water, with additives to give it the same minerals and trace elements as the water from the Youngs well.
> 
> Lots of old-timers around Wandsworth borough went off Youngs when they changed breweries, because the beer "tasted different", and these were often people who didn't know about the Ram brewery closing.



This basically means they weren’t very good at the water additives bit, or the guys in Bedford decided to “improve” it because they “knew best”.

Read about burtonisation, to understand this - basically breweries all around the world add stuff to their water so the water is the same or more like  that in burton upon Trent

Which is a bit nuts really.

Alex


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2017)

alex_ said:


> This basically means they weren’t very good at the water additives bit, or the guys in Bedford decided to “improve” it because they “knew best”.
> 
> Read about burtonisation, to understand this - basically breweries all around the world add stuff to their water so the water is the same or more like  that in burton upon Trent
> 
> ...



I know about Burtonisation from my youth.  My dad was a keen home-brewer who was always experimenting to find the perfect pint.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 4, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know about Burtonisation from my youth.  My dad was a keen home-brewer who was always experimenting to find the perfect pint.



These days you can pay someone to test your water and what you need to add to make it perfect, but where is the fun in that !

Alex


----------



## Rushy (Dec 4, 2017)

alex_ said:


> These days you can pay someone to test your water and what you need to add to make it perfect, but where is the fun in that !
> 
> Alex


As the chap teaching the London Beer Lab brewing course said: there is lengthy book called Water, widely considered to be the industry authority, which you can read... if you want to suck all the joy out of brewing.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2017)

I suspect I'd just sink but for those hardy swimmers, here's a good cause Crisis Midwinter Swim at Brockwell Lido invites swimmers to help the homeless, Sat 9th Dec


----------



## Brix69 (Dec 4, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I've finished the questionnaires on the Local Plan consultation. Still one day to go if you want to do them.
> 
> Worth it as some are about giving property developers easier time. Mainly about protecting industrial space, business space, not allowing watering down of outside space on new housing and allowing less space requirements.
> 
> ...



Completed, although there doesn't seem much to guarantee that people filling in the forms are actually from Lambeth or are only filling in one form.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm noticing that perhaps the convenience of Doodle isn't so great when there's hefty queues stretching out into the street.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2017)

This may be of interest if anyone was going


----------



## CH1 (Dec 5, 2017)

editor said:


> This may be of interest if anyone was going



They seem to be falling behind - and not always down to the council.
In the recent Loco (Loughborough Junction) case the licensee unfortunately had to be in Manchester for a funeral.
The police and council had been putting the pressure on for several years - I never knew!
The joy of reading council minutes! Agenda for Licensing Sub-Committee on Tuesday 12 December 2017, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't those jumbo hot dogs smell DELICIOUS?!

He had his minder close by too. 

(I Visited Every Tube Station Hotdog Cart in London and All I Found Was This Lousy Conspiracy Theory)


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2017)

CH1 said:


> They seem to be falling behind - and not always down to the council.
> In the recent Loco (Loughborough Junction) case the licensee unfortunately had to be in Manchester for a funeral.
> The police and council had been putting the pressure on for several years - I never knew!
> The joy of reading council minutes! Agenda for Licensing Sub-Committee on Tuesday 12 December 2017, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council



Really LJ chat. I use Loco for my cheap Polish lagers and the paypoint.

Personally I like the place. I enjoy my chats with the Polish manageress mentioned. It always comes across to me as safe place to shop. They have regular customers. And not just for alcohol. They treat there regular customers well. It's a friendly shop.

What I do find aggravating is that Council come down heavy on shop / off licence like this. In reports emphasis on selling "strong" lagers in single cans..

Amusing quote from Council officer about seeing "steady sale of cans to male customers". That would be me then..

I can't help but feel there is class issue here. The people I chat to in shop either work in arches, from the estate or are working class Poles who drop in for example.

It appears "street drinking" is big problem in LJ. According to Council officers. Not that I've seen.

Drinking and associated ASB under Council definition is big issue now in central Brixton. But that is different class of person. From what I saw couple of Saturday ago when I got off Brixton tube. Drinking and dancing in the street.

Another reason Council give to crack down on sales of beers in LJ is that a "Recovery centre" is now situated in LJ. So the argument goes LJ should get harder time if it.

It looks like they are going to get them on "illegal working". That is people who don't have right to be here. Like I care about that.

That and there paperwork isn't up to date.


Personally I think for me Loco is well run. I've used it day and at night. I wouldn't use it if I didn't feel safe there.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2017)

CH1 said:


> They seem to be falling behind - and not always down to the council.
> In the recent Loco (Loughborough Junction) case the licensee unfortunately had to be in Manchester for a funeral.
> The police and council had been putting the pressure on for several years - I never knew!
> The joy of reading council minutes! Agenda for Licensing Sub-Committee on Tuesday 12 December 2017, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council



Having read several of the reports it's immigration issue comes up. In the USA some cities have policy that in there boundaries police and local officials can't ask people there immigration status if they are investigating entirely different issue. Such as traffic violation. Here in this country it's getting normal practice,it appears from this license review, to straight off ask about someone's immigration status.

It's Mays "hostile environment" in practice. I really dislike it.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2017)

Brixton Neighbourhood Forum Extra Extra

Next meeting 14th December. 7pm at Vida Walsh centre.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Really LJ chat. I use Loco for my cheap Polish lagers and the paypoint.
> Personally I think for me Loco is well run. I've used it day and at night. I wouldn't use it if I didn't feel safe there.


I agree with you that there does not seem to be huge evidence of problem drinking in Loughborough Junction.

Regarding the council minutes the thing that came over strongest to me is the inability of the council to find the shop consistently staffed by a supervisor/manager directly responsible to the licensee and thereby the council as licensing authority.

Same issue at the Domino Club - which had extensive minutes from another meeting - where the councillors then adjourned to make their decision privately. I wonder if the Domino Club license decision is now published?


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Personally I think for me Loco is well run. I've used it day and at night. I wouldn't use it if I didn't feel safe there.


They've got a lovely little kitten in Loco! I can't say I've ever found the place anything but welcoming and I use it at least once a week.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

I know it takes all sorts to make the world go around, it must be a particularly small niche who get "pumped up" by brownies.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I know it takes all sorts to make the world go around, it must be a particularly small niche who get "pumped up" by brownies.



Depends what’s in them I suppose...


----------



## Angellic (Dec 7, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Depends what’s in them I suppose...



'Pumped' rather than 'pumped up'. I'm still none the wiser.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

Angellic said:


> 'Pumped' rather than 'pumped up'. I'm still none the wiser.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

I like Morleys' Christmas window this year.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Dec 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I know it takes all sorts to make the world go around, it must be a particularly small niche who get "pumped up" by brownies.




Being on a sugar-free diet at the moment they actually look pretty exciting to me...


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Being on a sugar-free diet at the moment they actually look pretty exciting to me...


Tasty-looking, yes. But are you feeling "pumped" though? That is the question!


----------



## alex_ (Dec 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I know it takes all sorts to make the world go around, it must be a particularly small niche who get "pumped up" by brownies.




Isn’t it a joke? they have chocolate from pump st in them


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Isn’t it a joke? they have chocolate from pump st in them


Maybe I missed that.
On another note, it doesn't half seem strange having a DJ plying his trade by the entrance to Morleys.

That must be a tough and unrewarding gig. They sometimes have a DJ in the Oxford Street Topshop and I've always thought it must be crap just playing music to people walking by.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2017)

See the A in ELECTRIC AVENUE is all ready on the blink - while all the other letters change through the rainbow it refuses to go green, red or pink.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I agree with you that there does not seem to be huge evidence of problem drinking in Loughborough Junction.
> 
> Regarding the council minutes the thing that came over strongest to me is the inability of the council to find the shop consistently staffed by a supervisor/manager directly responsible to the licensee and thereby the council as licensing authority.
> 
> Same issue at the Domino Club - which had extensive minutes from another meeting - where the councillors then adjourned to make their decision privately. I wonder if the Domino Club license decision is now published?



Going to have to disagree with you.

Having read the police report on Domino club I agreed there was issue with it. Which was gang related take over of the club. The many instances of complaints were made to local police  included by people who had been harassed and robbed in the club. Plus one instance when actual staff had called police. My point being that public had made complaints.

In Council report on Loco this is not the case. No members of public had complained.

My reading of report on Loco is Council / police dislike of single cans of strong later being sold. I notice that this was not disallowed by the licence granted to Loco. Just that they had not gone along with Council policy of encouraging off licence to not sell single cans.

My other issue is related to central Brixton. Sleepless in Brixton have complained that Council is not ensuring that bars/ restaurants keep to there planning and licensing agreements. As someone who used to live in central Brixton I sympathize. Yet Council officer time is spent on cracking down on a local shop in Loughborough Junction about which no one is complaining. Surely valuable Council officer time should be spent visiting premises in central Brixton going over them with over every issue? Why is it a local shop in Loughborough Junction needs all this time spent on it to basically stop the street drinker when Sleepless in Brixton can't get Council to do anything about central Brixton?

Big issue for me would be sale of alcohol to underage. Yet report on Loco never criticises Loco on this. I've seen myself Loco staff refuse alcohol sales to those looking underage who can't prove age.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> See the A in ELECTRIC AVENUE is all ready on the blink - while all the other letters change through the rainbow it refuses to go green, red or pink.



There is same problem with the lighting installation on the Brixton Rec. This was done several years ago. Lights were supposed to change. Gradually over the years it's stopped working. No one knows how to fix it. It's stuck on one colour.

Lighting design/ installations as part of public space can be good idea. And look good. But without commitment to long term maintenance and upkeep it fails. Imo it's counterproductive. What is heralded as improvement becomes a failure.

Another example is the lighting on Windrush Square. Anyone remember that? Looked good but no longer working.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 8, 2017)

New (arsey) bouncers, proper searches and being ordered to stand in front of a machine to have your picture taken at the POW is rank. Its a pub on a Thursday night, not a fucking border crossing


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

Some things happening in and around Brixton this weekend (and there's loads more in the Buzz listings!)  Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 8th – Sun 10th Dec 2017


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> New (arsey) bouncers, proper searches and being ordered to stand in front of a machine to have your picture taken at the POW is rank. Its a pub on a Thursday night, not a fucking border crossing


It really fucking sucks.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 8, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> New (arsey) bouncers, proper searches and being ordered to stand in front of a machine to have your picture taken at the POW is rank. Its a pub on a Thursday night, not a fucking border crossing


Are these digital photos stored on an information system?
I suppose an entrepreneurial cynic might use such a system to bar people who don't buy enough rounds!

But to come back to the point - if they are storing customer's facial IDs is this licensed by the Office of Data Protection?


----------



## Gleena (Dec 8, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Are these digital photos stored on an information system?
> I suppose an entrepreneurial cynic might use such a system to bar people who don't buy enough rounds!
> 
> But to come back to the point - if they are storing customer's facial IDs is this licensed by the Office of Data Protection?



And is their privacy notice clearly posted? Does it state why they are collecting the data, how it will be held and for how long? Has anyone tried to exercise their right to be forgotten (so is there some way to contact the security company and ask that their personal data be removed?)

I'd truly be interested in if they are currently or will be GDPR compliant by the May 25th cut off date. 

Are they just taking the picture or are they pairing it with a name or other personal data?


----------



## Angellic (Dec 8, 2017)

Gleena said:


> And is their privacy notice clearly posted? Does it state why they are collecting the data, how it will be held and for how long? Has anyone tried to exercise their right to be forgotten (so is there some way to contact the security company and ask that their personal data be removed?)
> 
> I'd truly be interested in if they are currently or will be GDPR compliant by the May 25th cut off date.
> 
> Are they just taking the picture or are they pairing it with a name or other personal data?




Why are they taking the photo in the first place?


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

Gleena said:


> And is their privacy notice clearly posted? Does it state why they are collecting the data, how it will be held and for how long? Has anyone tried to exercise their right to be forgotten (so is there some way to contact the security company and ask that their personal data be removed?)
> 
> I'd truly be interested in if they are currently or will be GDPR compliant by the May 25th cut off date.
> 
> Are they just taking the picture or are they pairing it with a name or other personal data?


I've run a few features on this is the past and it's still as cloudy as ever. Could you explain the GDPR thing a bit more?

Club photo ID scanners, your information and the law – update

No ID, No Entry. Brixton clubs demanding Photo ID and ID scans as a condition of entry


----------



## CH1 (Dec 8, 2017)

It seems we may have some way to go before we get to Australian standards of drinker protection/monitoring.

This article details how various precincts of Queensland work together using police and pub data to enforce bans on customers in all co-operating districts. 
Liquor laws: What you can expect from mandatory ID scanners in pubs

I suppose Australians have a bit off a reputation for unruly drinking - but actually in Brixton its the unruliness outside which pisses many people off.

The ultimate Hi-Tec remedy - Electrified pavements - electrocution for urinators!


----------



## CH1 (Dec 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I've run a few features on this is the past and it's still as cloudy as ever. Could you explain the GDPR thing a bit more?
> Club photo ID scanners, your information and the law – update
> No ID, No Entry. Brixton clubs demanding Photo ID and ID scans as a condition of entry


The second article asks if other venues are using ID.

As a matter of fact the Beehive do - I suppose only normally on Friday and Saturday when they have security on the door.

Checking seems to be targeted at groups of young people ("under 25").
The door staff will also keep out beggars and hustlers, whether under 25 or over 75 (as some of them are!). No ID required to be barred.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The second article asks if other venues are using ID.
> 
> As a matter of fact the Beehive do - I suppose only normally on Friday and Saturday when they have security on the door.
> 
> ...


Do they make Photo ID a condition of entry for everyone? I'm assuming they;re not scanning then in?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Do they make Photo ID a condition of entry for everyone? I'm assuming they;re not scanning then in?


The do not scan anybody in - they ask those who they want to ask to produce the required ID card or whatever and the security guys checks it. No record is kept.

Just to be clear - they would never ask regulars. Mainly its groups from the Rec or the Academy I suppose.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

Now this is good news. Proper comfy seating back at the Albert.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I've run a few features on this is the past and it's still as cloudy as ever. Could you explain the GDPR thing a bit more?
> 
> Club photo ID scanners, your information and the law – update
> 
> No ID, No Entry. Brixton clubs demanding Photo ID and ID scans as a condition of entry



Basically if you are processing “personal information” ( which is basically doing anything with any data which could identify you, in a computer) you have to be up front as to the how and why, and “data subjects” (you and me) have rights. Consent cannot be a pre ticked box and you cannot make consent conditional on delivery of a service unless what you are processing is relevant.

On may 26th next year it might be interesting to send a subject access request to all these guys asking for a copy of all the data they hold on you.

If they don’t reply within 30 days you report them to the ico, who will enforce your rights.

To be honest you could probably use gdpr to force these guys to run up sufficient legal bills they decide not to bother.

Alex


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Basically if you are processing “personal information” ( which is basically doing anything with any data which could identify you, in a computer) you have to be up front as to the how and why, and “data subjects” (you and me) have rights. Consent cannot be a pre ticked box and you cannot make consent conditional on delivery of a service unless what you are processing is relevant.
> 
> On may 26th next year it might be interesting to send a subject access request to all these guys asking for a copy of all the data they hold on you.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that, but in the real world, as soon as you start making any kind of scene at the door about data protection, you'll be left in the street while your chums party inside.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I agree with all of that, but in the real world, as soon as you start making any kind of scene at the door about data protection, you'll be left in the street while your chums party inside.



Totally agree, You wouldn’t do it at the door, you’d send a letter to their registered address.

If this was required by their license they’d be aok, but I think doing this voluntarily they are on dodgy ground.

Alex


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Totally agree, You wouldn’t do it at the door, you’d send a letter to their registered address.
> 
> If this was required by their license they’d be aok, but I think doing this voluntarily they are on dodgy ground.
> 
> Alex


I know several clubs do it because they've been compelled to do so, but at least one venue I know is doing it off their own bat.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I know several clubs do it because they've been compelled to do so, but at least one venue I know is doing it off their own bat.



Gdpr is going to be a great tool for being very, very annoying.

And you are going to be able to tie people who don’t have their shit together in highly incriminating, very expensive knots.

Alex


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Gdpr is going to be a great tool for being very, very annoying.
> 
> And you are going to be able to tie people who don’t have their shit together in highly incriminating, very expensive knots.
> 
> Alex


Would you be able/willing to put together a short guide on how people might be able to use this? I want to update the guide on Buzz and the fewer people that have to put with this scanning shit the better.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 8, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> See the A in ELECTRIC AVENUE is all ready on the blink - while all the other letters change through the rainbow it refuses to go green, red or pink.



It's obviously gone Tory.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 8, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> New (arsey) bouncers, proper searches and being ordered to stand in front of a machine to have your picture taken at the POW is rank. Its a pub on a Thursday night, not a fucking border crossing


 And I'm refusing to take my full british passport out for a late night pint in the independant fucking republic of brixton.




CH1 said:


> It seems we may have some way to go before we get to Australian standards of drinker protection/monitoring.
> 
> This article details how various precincts of Queensland work together using police and pub data to enforce bans on customers in all co-operating districts.
> Liquor laws: What you can expect from mandatory ID scanners in pubs
> ...


 I think these ID scans are effectively excluding older drinkers from Brixton venues while younger drinkers are allowed to party uncontrolled, messily and noisily on the streets with no controls at all. I said as much to Helen Hayes MP and my local councillors recently before they considered the Lambeth Local Plan.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 9, 2017)

I remember when CCTV was first brought into Brixton. I did raise civil liberty issues at consultation meetings. Was ensured by Council that it was purely for public safety. Several years down the line and Council started to use it to hand out parking tickets etc. 

All recording of information/ filming of one going about one's own business is liable for "mission creep".

Another issue I have is that it shouldn't be up to member of public to complain.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2017)

I hope the venues restrict the release of info to the police for serious incidents only (thefts, assaults etc). In the old days if one got caught with drugs at a bar or club you could usually expect nothing more severe than having the gear taken away and/or being ejected. It'd be bad news indeed if punters caught with gear were to be identified and grassed to the old bill.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2017)

Today Today: Public protest/silent vigil outside the Town Hall “in honour of all those affected by Lambeth Council’s heartless policies,” 2pm, Sat 9th Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2017)

Not too impressive I know, but it was still SNOW!
















In pictures – Brixton’s first snow shower of the winter


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2017)

Putting the comfy seats/chairs  back into the Albert makes a HUGE difference. Now people can sit around and talk to their friends like a normal pub.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I did email Lambeth about Craft putting chairs and tables out on Beehive place. No understandable answer from the Co-operative Council.



Does that mean they replied but with something that was not clear?



Gramsci said:


> On my FB someone pointed out that they have it in their window. Craft have permission to block the pavement from 7am to 11pm.



I'm going to try and remember to have a look at what it actually says, next time I go past. The question is whether they are allowed to completely use the width of the pavement as they are currently doing, or whether their license is only for the bit at the front.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2017)

Drink MORE!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 10, 2017)

will probably cost close to £15 for that


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Does that mean they replied but with something that was not clear?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and remember to have a look at what it actually says, next time I go past. The question is whether they are allowed to completely use the width of the pavement as they are currently doing, or whether their license is only for the bit at the front.




They replied but it wasn't clear. Then someone on FB pointed out Craft have notice in window allowing for chairs and tables on Beehive place. The license only specifies number and times allowed.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> They replied but it wasn't clear.


What did it say?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Lord Kerslake has just resigned as Chair of Kings College Hospital presenting it as a snub for government underfunding of the NHS.

But is he not still chair of Peabody (which just swallowed Family Housing)?
And "an active peer" - on several review commissions.

As the Architect's Journal says:
*Bob Kerslake: public enemy or social housing saviour?*
Where does he get the time? and what does he do with the money?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 11, 2017)

teuchter said:


> What did it say?



My request for information was passed onto someone in licensing to answer. He got it into his head I was applying and sent me the forms to fill in.

Shortly after I saw the notice in window if craft.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 11, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Lord Kerslake has just resigned as Chair of Kings College Hospital presenting it as a snub for government underfunding of the NHS.
> 
> But is he not still chair of Peabody (which just swallowed Family Housing)?
> And "an active peer" - on several review commissions.
> ...


Not that there wasn't warning that Kings might go tits up - the telegraph reported in Augst 2016 in an article about off-the-payroll work for NHS trusts:

*The big earners 2015/16 								| Monthly rates paid for NHS trust interim managers 					*

*£59,500/month*
Steve Leivers, Turnaround director, Kings College Hospital Foundation Trust
*£42,000/month*
Jeremy Tozer, Chief operating officer, Kings College Hospital Foundation Trust


----------



## Gleena (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> I've run a few features on this is the past and it's still as cloudy as ever. Could you explain the GDPR thing a bit more?
> 
> Club photo ID scanners, your information and the law – update
> 
> No ID, No Entry. Brixton clubs demanding Photo ID and ID scans as a condition of entry




Sorry, I didn't see this til now.

The GDPR (General Data Protection Regulation) has been around for a couple of years but everyone needs to be compliant with it by 25th May.

Besides your right to be forgotten (which you currently have), you have additional rights as a data subject under the law.

You can:
1. Ask a company to see what personal data they hold on you
2. Ask them to forget you (which you can currently do)
3. Ask to correct any record they hold on you
4. Ask them to send your personal data elsewhere (so your data is portable)

Under the GDPR they can't charge you for this.

Personal data is data that can identify you. So it might not just be your picture or your name, but a picture with your name would be personal data.

They must also tell you what they are using the data for, and only use it for that purpose. They must tell you who the data is shared with, and you can object. You can even object to your data being part of an aggregated set.

Equally, a company can only hold data necessary for the purpose. So in a pub situation, they might hold your name and photo (if you've been barred) but they wouldn't be able to hold your phone number or address, as there's no purpose to that.

Data no longer required must be deleted. Data held for a purpose must be deleted when the purpose is finished.

ETA: Alex is right, this won't do you much good on the door, but you can harass them afterwards. GDPR compliance is quite difficult for very big companies, I can't imagine smaller ones are doing any better.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 11, 2017)

And ICO fine for non compliance would financially ruin most local businesses. Whether they're a priority for ICO is probably another matter.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 11, 2017)

Gleena said:


> ETA: Alex is right, this won't do you much good on the door, but you can harass them afterwards. GDPR compliance is quite difficult for very big companies, I can't imagine smaller ones are doing any better.



Thinking about this some more, they actually have to be able to evidence consent - as in “look here this is where you gave consent”.

So unless on the door you are filling in a form and ticking a box, that isn’t going to fly.

So I wonder if they are going to rely upon something other than consent.

Alex


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 11, 2017)

'Reasonable assumption' by entering their premises?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Winter funland! 












In photos: Brixton’s Winter Funland gets off to a cold and wet start


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> View attachment 122788



"Got any ID mate?"


----------



## Angellic (Dec 11, 2017)

T & P said:


> I hope the venues restrict the release of info to the police for serious incidents only (thefts, assaults etc). In the old days if one got caught with drugs at a bar or club you could usually expect nothing more severe than having the gear taken away and/or being ejected. It'd be bad news indeed if punters caught with gear were to be identified and grassed to the old bill.



Though reporting it to the police is what is supposed to happen. Note that I agree with you.


----------



## Gleena (Dec 11, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Thinking about this some more, they actually have to be able to evidence consent - as in “look here this is where you gave consent”.
> 
> So unless on the door you are filling in a form and ticking a box, that isn’t going to fly.
> 
> ...



You're right, but legal reasons might not stretch to cover the holding of personal data in this circumstances.

There's no contractual relationship, no reason that this is necessary to enter the bar.

And they need to have a privacy notice posted.


----------



## Gleena (Dec 11, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> 'Reasonable assumption' by entering their premises?



No, that's not consent to keep and hold your personal data. Plenty of premises let you in without it, and consent isn't assumed.

They could look at your ID and make sure you are who you say you are and old enough to enter the bar, but keeping it needs consent.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

This is the problem with this whole ID malarkey. There seems to be no steadfast rules or awareness of your rights. The companies running these things seem more than happy to keep things as vague and as out of reach as possible for the public.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 11, 2017)

Gleena said:


> No, that's not consent to keep and hold your personal data. Plenty of premises let you in without it, and consent isn't assumed.
> 
> They could look at your ID and make sure you are who you say you are and old enough to enter the bar, but keeping it needs consent.



Yes, you have to be able to evidence that someone consented - even a pre ticked box isn’t ok, “because they walked in would just be laughed at”.

Consent

The GDPR sets a high standard for consent, but the biggest change is what this means in practice for your consent mechanisms.
The GDPR is clearer that an indication of consent must be unambiguous and involve a clear affirmative action.
Consent should be separate from other terms and conditions. It should not generally be a precondition of signing up to a service.
The GDPR specifically bans pre-ticked opt-in boxes.
Alex


----------



## alex_ (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> This is the problem with this whole ID malarkey. There seems to be no steadfast rules or awareness of your rights. The companies running these things seem more than happy to keep things as vague and as out of reach as possible for the public.



There are rules - it’s just everyone is ignoring them https://ico.org.uk/media/for-organisations/documents/1593/scanning_devices_in_pubs_and_clubs.pdf Look how old these are !

Hence gdpr helping with this, as all the vagueness is not allowed anymore.

If you collect data you need to do all this stuff, a  key aim of the gdpr is to minimise what you hold to reduce your responsibilities.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Dec 11, 2017)

Gleena said:


> You're right, but legal reasons might not stretch to cover the holding of personal data in this circumstances.
> 
> There's no contractual relationship, no reason that this is necessary to enter the bar.
> 
> And they need to have a privacy notice posted.



Agree on all counts - I cannot see how they will make it work, I’m wondering if they’ll try legitimate interests. 

Alex


----------



## Gleena (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> This is the problem with this whole ID malarkey. There seems to be no steadfast rules or awareness of your rights. The companies running these things seem more than happy to keep things as vague and as out of reach as possible for the public.



There are steadfast rules, and soon those will be even stronger.

Awareness of your rights is another issue - but then, you have a choice to enter the pub.  Consent to process personal data is meant to be freely given, specific and informed and the data subject is meant to have a real choice.

The argument is that they do have a real choice - whether or not to enter the pub, and sadly I agree that is a choice. I'm too old to be wandering out at nightclubs at night so I don't know what info they hold and what notices they give.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 11, 2017)

Gleena said:


> There are steadfast rules, and soon those will be even stronger.
> 
> Awareness of your rights is another issue - but then, you have a choice to enter the pub.  Consent to process personal data is meant to be freely given, specific and informed and the data subject is meant to have a real choice.
> 
> The argument is that they do have a real choice - whether or not to enter the pub, and sadly I agree that is a choice. I'm too old to be wandering out at nightclubs at night so I don't know what info they hold and what notices they give.


I'm probably too old too - but I never used to let that stop me.  The Royal Vauxhall Tavern is the only place I'm sure of getting into these days.  I used to like the occassional late night drink in various Brixton pubs - but I don't even try now.


----------



## Gleena (Dec 11, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm probably too old too - but I never used to let that stop me.  The Royal Vauxhall Tavern is the only place I'm sure of getting into these days.  I used to like the occassional late night drink in various Brixton pubs - but I don't even try now.



I live in Brixton but I volunteer with a music charity so I end up in Camden a lot. I almost never have time for a proper night out!


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Gleena said:


> There are steadfast rules, and soon those will be even stronger.
> 
> Awareness of your rights is another issue - but then, you have a choice to enter the pub.  Consent to process personal data is meant to be freely given, specific and informed and the data subject is meant to have a real choice.
> 
> The argument is that they do have a real choice - whether or not to enter the pub, and sadly I agree that is a choice. I


In reality, it's no choice at all for a lot of people. Let them scan your ID or go home miserable while all your mates have a great night out. I don't blame anyone for giving into these shitty rules and with more and more bars and clubs able to demand ID scanning, it's going to become almost standard for young people to permanently have ID on them if they want a drink. And that sucks.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

Think I'll pop along later: 






Brixton Pound Cafe hosts exhibition of entries to replace ‘B Our Guest’ sign on Brixton Road railway bridge


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

One for the young 'uns:
Santa at t’mill: Santa Claus to open grotto at the Brixton Windmill, Sun 17th Dec – with reindeer, choir and workshops


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

Sadiq was in town today: 






Sadiq Khan opens a Low Emission Bus Zone in Brixton Road, one London’s most polluted roads


----------



## Gleena (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> In reality, it's no choice at all for a lot of people. Let them scan your ID or go home miserable while all your mates have a great night out. I don't blame anyone for giving into these shitty rules and with more and more bars and clubs able to demand ID scanning, it's going to become almost standard for young people to permanently have ID on them if they want a drink. And that sucks.




I get that, I really do - but in terms of complaints that your consent wasn't valid because it wasn't a real choice, then I don't think that will fly with the ICO. It was a narrow point I was making.

Which is fine, because if you want to harass them in other ways, the discussion Alex and I have been having provide other ways to do that. But entering a pub or not is a genuine choice - you might be sad, but you won't be denied a vital service.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

Gleena said:


> Which is fine, because if you want to harass them in other ways, the discussion Alex and I have been having provide other ways to do that. But entering a pub or not is a genuine choice - you might be sad, but you won't be denied a vital service.


I'm not sure where anyone has suggested entering a pub is a "vital service." But it is an important part of community life for some people.


----------



## Gleena (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm not sure where anyone has suggested entering a pub is a "vital service." But it is an important part of community life for some people.



Nobody did, and we're talking past each other.

You're saying (as I understand it) that entering a pub with mates is a right of passage and something that people do for fun and to feel a part of your community, and that not having/wanting to show your ID/not wanting to carry ID gets in the way of that. I entirely agree.

I'm saying that that is correct, but as an argument that consent is forced (as opposed to a free choice) it is probably not something the ICO would accept, and I gave an example of something that the ICO would regard as a forced choice.

So I'm not disagreeing with you. I'm saying it probably won't amount to forced consent as a complaint to the ICO.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

Can you help? 

Brixton music charity School Ground Sounds needs your instruments for young musicians


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2017)

Herne Hill Forum accuses Lambeth Council of misleading residents after application to be recognised refused by Cabinet

Read this. I do attend the Loughborough Junction Neighborhood planning forum and Brixton Neighborhood forum. At both Herne Hill forum empire building came up. It's not Lambeth Council misleading residents. Long established community groups in Loughborough Junction and Brixton opposed Herne Hill forum land grab. Council imo actually listened to residents concerns on this. Unlike Herne Hill forum.

More distasteful is that Herne Hill forum drew there boundaries , somehow, excluding the less well off areas. Trying to get into Brixton and Loughborough Junction but avoid the areas with social housing.

CH1


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Herne Hill Forum accuses Lambeth Council of misleading residents after application to be recognised refused by Cabinet
> 
> Read this. I do attend the Loughborough Junction Neighborhood planning forum and Brixton Neighborhood forum. At both Herne Hill forum empire building came up. It's not Lambeth Council misleading residents. Long established community groups in Loughborough Junction and Brixton opposed Herne Hill forum land grab. Council imo actually listened to residents concerns on this. Unlike Herne Hill forum.
> 
> ...




I live in Herne Hill and find the land-grab aspect of this very distasteful. I also strongly reject the assumption that the Herne Hill Forum has earned the right to express the wishes of Herne Hill residents (HHF vice-chair Yan Hawkins told the committee: “You are rejecting the majority who associate with Herne Hill. You will disenfranchise and divide the community.”). A quick glance at their forums proves they have utterly failed to engage Herne Hill residents in any way whatsoever. Thousands of threads without even a solitary reply. Waste of time and - presumably - funding.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 13, 2017)

I think the HHF people actually have a paid person who goes around and talks to people - so its inevitably less web based...


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2017)

Barclays Bnk

Doh! Barclays Bank artwork claims that the legendary Abbey Road Studios are in Brixton


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2017)

The Bowie mural is getting to look really tatty now











David Bowie’s increasingly tatty Brixton memorial: photos of tributes and messages seen during Nov 2017


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2017)

This Saturday 






Brixton Buzz/Audiosushi host Winter Coat Charity Party at the Dogstar, Sat 16th Dec


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> I think the HHF people actually have a paid person who goes around and talks to people - so its inevitably less web based...


HHF is a separate entity from the Herne Hill Society - have I got that right?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> HHF is a separate entity from the Herne Hill Society - have I got that right?


The Herne Hill Society's website looks a lot better The Herne Hill Society | Working for London SE24 than the forum Herne Hill


----------



## bimble (Dec 14, 2017)

Nothing festive about this - Lambeth has cut funding to our local branch of domestic violence refuge by 50% in the last 6 years. Nice new town hall though. 
No room at the refuge? Not with women like Tania around | Frances Ryan


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 14, 2017)

For 2018 Disco fans:

Brixton Disco Festival


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> For 2018 Disco fans:
> 
> Brixton Disco Festival


I'm not sure we needed a disco festival but the prices are fair at £27.50 for the whole thing (assuming it's any good!).


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

Can anyone help? He's a good sort.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

Beer people! This is tonight!

Brixton’s London Beer Lab hosts their Home Brew Club tonight, 14th Dec, 7pm


----------



## Smick (Dec 14, 2017)

There was some very heavy police presence in the tube station tonight. Not British Transport Police either, but the Met. Police either side of the barriers observing people and two down at the bottom of the escalators.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 15, 2017)

any sniffers?

There was also a huge police presence at Vauxhall the other week, and didn't look like for any particular reason.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> any sniffers?
> 
> There was also a huge police presence at Vauxhall the other week, and didn't look like for any particular reason.


that's cops for you


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2017)

teuchter said:


> HHF is a separate entity from the Herne Hill Society - have I got that right?



Yep, two entirely-different things.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

Some pics from around town 











In photos: a pre-Christmas Thursday night out around Brixton – Joiners, Albert, Prince of Wales and Dogstar


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2017)

Interesting comment on Buzz: 



> It looks like the ‘Edge’ development has ground to a halt! Maybe the investment failed to flow.
> Looks like we’ll be looking at a failed development. There’s a similar project over in the Walworth Road. Got to the same build, then the developer pulled out. Probably because they failed to get the backing to support such a large project.



There's certainly been no work done on the site for over a week.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2017)

Good grief: 



> We teamed up with Navigations Suites to create a distinctive feature on the walls and storage areas at The Edge, Taylor Wimpey’s Marketing Suite in Brixton.
> 
> The brief was to develop a design for an edgy, eclectic look to attract the young, urban target audience of the development.








The Edge, Brixton - Newmor Wallcoverings


----------



## CH1 (Dec 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Good grief:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mutton dressed up as lamb?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Mutton dressed up as lamb?


So freaking edgy man.


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Interesting comment on Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> There's certainly been no work done on the site for over a week.


I did wonder as it's been unusually quiet the past week, if it's true can we expect to see the Lexicon vultures circling soon?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2017)

editor said:


> So freaking edgy man.



That's about as edgy as an anal wart.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I did wonder as it's been unusually quiet the past week, if it's true can we expect to see the Lexicon vultures circling soon?



Surely you mean "Lexadon"?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2017)

Biiiig crane in Coldharbour Lane today for the old Walton Laundry.


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 16, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Surely you mean "Lexadon"?


auto-correct bollocks


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 17, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> auto-correct bollocks



Surely you mean "auto-correct billhooks"?


----------



## Tolpuddle (Dec 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Good grief:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That light looks like a HUGE spider, I couldn't work under that, I'd crap myself every time I looked up.


----------



## Tropi (Dec 18, 2017)

How can one keep his or her mental health in a good state when having to deal with an extremely unhelpful managing agent?
Tips please.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2017)

Returning to Craft Beer pavement obstructions - here's what the licence says:

 

They are supposed to leave at least "1.8m pavement clearance for pedestrian use".

That is not the case if they extend the full width of pavement. So, I think it would be valid to report it as a pavement obstruction if the tables and chairs reappear.

NB they are also supposed to be surrounded by a barrier.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

Tube facts!






See how busy Brixton tube station is with the interactive Tube Heartbeat map


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 18, 2017)

Gleena said:


> snip> But entering a pub or not is a genuine choice - you might be sad, but you won't be denied a vital service.


As going out and about to pubs is mostly how I keep in touch with people and make new friends, that is mostly what my social life has been, I would say pubs are a 'vital service' to me. I know younger people meet in school/work/on line these days - but I met most of my local friends and acquaintences in my local late night pubs over the last 20+ years. Surely I can't be alone in this. 

(I joined U75 because I wasn't meeting as many people in my local pub anymore)


----------



## Gleena (Dec 18, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> As going out and about to pubs is mostly how I keep in touch with people and make new friends, that is mostly what my social life has been, I would say pubs are a 'vital service' to me. I know younger people meet in school/work/on line these days - but I met most of my local friends and acquaintences in my local late night pubs over the last 20+ years. Surely I can't be alone in this.
> 
> (I joined U75 because I wasn't meeting as many people in my local pub anymore)




Sure! But as I mentioned to editor, the ICO isn't likely to take the view. I'm not saying they aren't vital to the community or to you personally. 

In other words, there is a genuine choice for you to enter a particular pub, as opposed to say a hospital.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

Some of these have been posted up around the centre of town/ Did anyone here know Pam?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Some of these have been posted up around the centre of town/ Did anyone here know Pam?
> View attachment 123335


I met her several times. She used to go to Lambeth Community/Police Consultative Group and also Brixton Unitarian Church in Effra Road. She was Alex Olowade's mother and whilst not being as "ultra" as Alex was certainly very committed on social issues. 

RIP - and condolences to Alex.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

It's still not very festive
















Lean times at the Brixton Christmas Funfair in Windrush Square – photo feature


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Christmas travel for Brixton 






Christmas and New Year travel for Brixton 2017-8 – bus, train and tube timetables for the festive season


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Really sad to see that Iceland has allowed the dodgy, cash-scooping Universal Church of the Kingdom of God bucket-rattlers inside the shop again as bag packers. 



> The Church has frequently been accused of illegal activities and corruption, including money laundering,[7] charlatanism,[8][9][10] and witchcraft,[9] and intolerance towards other religions.[11][12] It has been subject to bans in several African countries. A London UCKG pastor in 2000 arranged a service to cast out the devil[13]when his help was sought for an ill and badly injured child whose guardians thought her possessed; she died and her guardians were convicted of murder.[14]There have been accusations that the Church extracts money from poor members for the benefit of its leaders.
> Universal Church of the Kingdom of God - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> My request for information was passed onto someone in licensing to answer. He got it into his head I was applying and sent me the forms to fill in.
> 
> Shortly after I saw the notice in window if craft.


I just walked past now and their tables and cheers cover the entire pavement area. And they hog most of the pavement outside too.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 19, 2017)

Then complain about the breach of the payment agreement as teuchter pointed out - as they're breaking their licence.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Then complain about the breach of the payment agreement as teuchter pointed out - as they're breaking their licence.



Yep. 1.8m clearance (6ft in old money) is visible in neither picture.  Unless reported, they'll continue to take the piss (and make life harder for people with mobility impairments or with child buggies etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I just walked past now and their tables and cheers cover the entire pavement area. And they hog most of the pavement outside too.
> 
> View attachment 123420 View attachment 123421



From my understanding the issue for the Council was not obstruction of pavement on Beehive place but that Council wanted money for it.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Then complain about the breach of the payment agreement as teuchter pointed out - as they're breaking their licence.



I think the point is that debate here argued from certain quarters was that the Council had to ensure health and safety, was potentially liable etc. So completely understandable Council gave Small World Urbanism the heave ho. 

This, the above photos show, was not the case.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 19, 2017)

C'mon - you know how the council operates. It's issued a licence to that overpriced bar to lease some street space, a license which they appear to be breaking with the crappy green chairs. There'll be some crappy strategy somewhere about increasing revenue by using 'assets'. 

In that license the council agrees some terms (space, times, access etc. for temporary use as has been posted earlier) and delegates some responsibility to the bar.  It will also probably pass on liability to the bar should someone do something like trip over the chairs which are in a public space. 

If they're breaking the terms of their lease then make a complaint. Enough complaints and they lose the license. 

I'm not aware that there was any agreement with SMU; which exposed a risk averse council to risk. btw I'm not justifying either position and I don't drink in that bar.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 19, 2017)

CBC have always left plenty of space for a wheelchair or buggy on the pavement immediately outside and whilst I think they should keep to the terms of the lease with regard to beehive place, that stretch is basically dead space.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2017)

If anyone actually genuinely cares about the pavement being annexed by CBC then just report a pavement obstruction to Lambeth. They are not just breaking the licence as far as the 1.8m rule is concerned; the standard t&cs for a pavement licence say that space in front of adjacent buidings should not be infringed upon. Plus there is no barrier around them.

I would report it myself but I have reasons not to make my name too familiar to Lambeth as a perenial reporter and try and stick to things more local to me in LJ.

To be clear: Lambeth as far as I can see have not given CBC permission to use the space that the SWU stuff was cleared away from.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

Photos from Saturday's club night at the Dogstar . We collected 4 big bags of donated coats for charity and I got to play a fair bit of rock. Which was nice. 





















In photos: Christmas party at the Brixton Dogstar with Brixton Buzz on the decks, Sat 16th Dec 2017


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

Hmmm: BT planning smart units around Brixton that will be able to snoop on mobile browsing history and target advertising


----------



## alex_ (Dec 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Hmmm: BT planning smart units around Brixton that will be able to snoop on mobile browsing history and target advertising



Hmmm, if it’s free - you are the product.

Alex


----------



## Tropi (Dec 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Really sad to see that Iceland has allowed the dodgy, cash-scooping Universal Church of the Kingdom of God bucket-rattlers inside the shop again as bag packers.


In Portugal there's a child trafficking investigation going on 
Universal Church is accused of international trafficking in children


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

Lambeth  

Happy Christmas and Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet from Lambeth Council


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 20, 2017)

Loads and loads of stuff reduced at the sainsburys local by stockwell station - get down there if you love a yellow sticker.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Loads and loads of stuff reduced at the sainsburys local by stockwell station - get down there if you love a yellow sticker.


EVERYONE loves a yellow sticker!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> C'mon - you know how the council operates. It's issued a licence to that overpriced bar to lease some street space, a license which they appear to be breaking with the crappy green chairs. There'll be some crappy strategy somewhere about increasing revenue by using 'assets'.
> 
> In that license the council agrees some terms (space, times, access etc. for temporary use as has been posted earlier) and delegates some responsibility to the bar.  It will also probably pass on liability to the bar should someone do something like trip over the chairs which are in a public space.
> 
> ...



I think we are at cross purposes here.

My view on the Small World Urbanism unofficial intervention on Beehive place was that the Council could have come to some compromise with them to regularise it.

I totally agree with you the removal of Small World Urbanism was about Council getting money for the space.

However when this was last discussed on Urban, you may have missed that, the view was that it was completely understandable hat the Council got rid of Small World Urbanism as Councils are worried about litigation. Posters like me didn't understand that. Secondly Councils are concerned about equal rights. And this was blocking the pavement to wheelchairs. A serious issue which I didn't understand.

So Council getting rid of SWU was justified.

I'm just pointing out that Brixton Buzz article photos show this wasn't the case. 

I agree with you it's about Council getting revenue from assets.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2017)

The council gets revenue from the licence to put chairs out the front of CBC. They don't get revenue from CBC putting chairs on the space where the SWU stuff was, because that's not what they've got a licence for. If the council tells CBC to stop putting their chairs there, they still get the revenue.

Report it to the council.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The council gets revenue from the licence to put chairs out the front of CBC. They don't get revenue from CBC putting chairs on the space where the SWU stuff was, because that's not what they've got a licence for. If the council tells CBC to stop putting their chairs there, they still get the revenue.
> 
> Report it to the council.



Another look at Craft Beer licence and I'm wondering if it covers Beehive Place. I've found senior licencing officer ,on the photo you put ,up email address and emailed him to clarify the situation.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone got advice about getting an emergency prescription at a local pharmacy? The NHS site says that pharmacies may provide this service privately at their discretion. Where can I get an emergency supply of medicine? - Health questions - NHS Choices I'm about to run out of my meds, my usual pharmacy is shut til Wednesday, and my repeat prescription is locked in their office. My GP's surgery is also shut til Weds. If I go without meds for 3 days it could be quite unpleasant and distressing, but it wouldn't be an emergency.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 23, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone got advice about getting an emergency prescription at a local pharmacy? The NHS site says that pharmacies may provide this service privately at their discretion. Where can I get an emergency supply of medicine? - Health questions - NHS Choices I'm about to run out of my meds, my usual pharmacy is shut til Wednesday, and my repeat prescription is locked in their office. My GP's surgery is also shut til Weds. If I go without meds for 3 days it could be quite unpleasant and distressing, but it wouldn't be an emergency.


The 111 number always sorts us out with parent issues.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2017)

Seems to depend on the pharmacy a bit. So might be worth asking in more than one. If you have any record/evidence of previous prescriptions then that might help.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 23, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> ...but it wouldn't be an emergency.



Do you use online prescription ordering? If so you can show them your prescription history and the fact one is locked away in your usual pharmacy/doctors.

Given it's up to their discretion, you could just hammer away at every pharmacy in London until one caves in.

But I'd avoid saying it's not an emergency whilst asking for an emergency prescription


----------



## phillm (Dec 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The Herne Hill Society's website looks a lot better The Herne Hill Society | Working for London SE24 than the forum Herne Hill





Why is this site so dead compared to other forums

September 10, 2017 - 9:26am
#1
Winston
Why is this site so dead compared to other forums
I moved to the area about a year ago from Brixton and signed up to this site about 6 months ago. Other local forums like urban75 are buzzing with new information and talk daily. Why do people think this site is so quiet?

#2
Lizzy
Personally I think that a lot of posters are nervous about it becoming too EDF or too urban 75.  Admin have mentioned in various places that there is high traffic and some threads and sections of the site are viewed a lot.  I think that a view count on threads would help, in that people would be more willing to reply if they knew a thread was being viewed by lurkers.  But I think there is some sort of technical issue.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2017)

phillm said:


> Why is this site so dead compared to other forums
> 
> September 10, 2017 - 9:26am
> #1
> ...


How could any site be "too urban75"?!


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> I'd avoid saying it's not an emergency whilst asking for an emergency prescription


That had occurred to me! I'm not going to persist with this idea. Don't want to be dishonest with a pharmacist. I shall just have to suffer the consequences of my poor admin. If I start posting deranged nonsense on Tuesday, just ignore me.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 23, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> That had occurred to me! I'm not going to persist with this idea. Don't want to be dishonest with a pharmacist. I shall just have to suffer the consequences of my poor admin. If I start posting deranged nonsense on Tuesday, just ignore me.



Dude - this is an emergency, be polite - you’ll be the nicest person they speak to all day.

Alex


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2017)

David Clapson -  I agree with alex above - I would say this is very much what the "emergency prescription" is there for.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2017)

There was another nu-Brixton dust up on Coldharbour Lane last night around 2am between the sort of idiot laaaaads that wouldn't have dared show their stupid faces here 10-15 years ago. They probably rounded off their twathood by pissing against someone's door later and perhaps finished off the night with a good puke for someone else to clear up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 23, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> That had occurred to me! I'm not going to persist with this idea. Don't want to be dishonest with a pharmacist. I shall just have to suffer the consequences of my poor admin. If I start posting deranged nonsense on Tuesday, just ignore me.



Just go to the pharm you usually use, explain, and they're usually happy to do it.  I occasionally fuck up my repeats, and my local (Elmcourt on Norwood Rd) are happy to give me however much I need to tide me over.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 23, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just go to the pharm you usually use, explain, and they're usually happy to do it.  I occasionally fuck up my repeats, and my local (Elmcourt on Norwood Rd) are happy to give me however much I need to tide me over.



I think the problem is that his usual place is closed until Wednesday.


----------



## Winot (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy Christmas Brixton. 

Big love


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I think the problem is that his usual place is closed until Wednesday.



If he takes his repeat form and some ID to another pharm, they should be able to help him out - I did this in Norfolk a couple of years ago, when I was almost out of diclofenac.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2017)

Fantastic news!

Brixton’s Club 414 wins High Court battle as landlords fail to force their eviction


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 25, 2017)

The off licence on Acre Lane opposite the town hall is open. Plenty of milk and bread as well the booze.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2017)

I was asked to give this a plug but I'm afraid I don't actually understand this: 



> Community Centred Knowledge is a Community Learning and Research Body, which uses blends of Heart, Art and Science to encourage individual, group and community agency in shaping worlds, working in partnership with  RESOLVE is an interdisciplinary design collective that looks towards the synthesis of architecture, engineering, technology and art to address multi-scalar social challenges.



The Food Journey: A Workshop by Community Centred Knowledge

It costs £10.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2017)

This was a load of fun 



























Clattering sticks and jangling bells: Yuletide Morris dancers on the streets of Brixton – in photos


----------



## CH1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dunnon if people remmeber but it was pointed out on this thread in August that a company associated with Sports Direct had purchased the Tescos/Kwik Save building on Popes Road for £11.75 million.
The information came from Brixton  Blog/Bugle, who reposted this Land Registry map
 
I'm thinking it's now a pertinent issue to the local elections.

The complete cock-up with Brixton Arches has occurred on the present administrations watch - and all they do is hold up their hands saying "Isn't it awful" whislt meanwhile apparently instructing Brixton BID and the panning department to give all succour to Network Rail.

Are we in for more of the same with Sports Direct or its associated company?

I'm sick of attending planning consultations about Brixton run by consultants who take no notice of what people want. How much more money are Lambeth going to spend in 2018 only to roll over and claim it's not their fault?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone know of a local vacuum repair person or shop? According to google the nearest one is Fulham.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know of a local vacuum repair person or shop? According to google the nearest one is Fulham.


Can you wait till 2nd Jan?
Goodways Electronics


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Dunnon if people remmeber but it was pointed out on this thread in August that a company associated with Sports Direct had purchased the Tescos/Kwik Save building on Popes Road for £11.75 million.
> The information came from Brixton  Blog/Bugle, who reposted this Land Registry map
> View attachment 124178
> I'm thinking it's now a pertinent issue to the local elections.
> ...


I was talking to one of the shops on Pope's Road (which are all displaying CLOSING DOWN' notices) and they said they expected a Sports Direct shop to open in their place, with the land behind used for warehousing. I can't see that as being a particularly productive use of such prime land, but that's what the fella said.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2017)

This is well worth supporting 
Brixton Soup Kitchen launches crowdfunding appeal to keep on feeding those in need


----------



## Maharani (Dec 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Can you wait till 2nd Jan?
> Goodways Electronics


Excellent. Thanks. These places don’t appear on google.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Dunnon if people remmeber but it was pointed out on this thread in August that a company associated with Sports Direct had purchased the Tescos/Kwik Save building on Popes Road for £11.75 million.
> The information came from Brixton  Blog/Bugle, who reposted this Land Registry map
> View attachment 124178
> I'm thinking it's now a pertinent issue to the local elections.
> ...


I'm watching the consultation regarding the festivals in Brockwell Park at the moment. So far all the publicly expressed official consultee responses have been fairly adamantly against, yet the  individual who makes the final call continues to talk about the professionalism of the festival promoters whilst barely acknowledging the protests (including about the lack of proper consultation). In fact they have failed to acknowledge residents' concerns at all and failed to acknowledge an extended consultation process for residents which is being (very half heartedly) promoted by councillors.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I'm watching the consultation regarding the festivals in Brockwell Park at the moment. So far all the public consultee responses have been fairly adamantly against, yet the  individual who makes the final call continues to talk about the professionalism of the festival promoters whilst barely acknowledged the protests (including about the lack of proper consultation). In fact they have failed to acknowledge residents' concerns at all and failed to acknowledge an extended consultation process for residents which is being (very half heartedly) promoted by councillors.


I'm not fully conversant with all the details, but to me it looks like they (the council ruling group that is) have decided to increase the use of parks for income generation - and are very cautious of using Clapham Common any more intensively. A cynic might suggest Clapham wards are too incendiary. They don't want Councillor Gentry out with his megaphone and soapbox do they?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I'm not fully conversant with all the details, but to me it looks like they (the council ruling group that is) have decided to increase the use of parks for income generation - and are very cautious of using Clapham Common any more intensively. A cynic might suggest Clapham wards are too incendiary. They don't want Councillor Gentry out with his megaphone and soapbox do they?


And they had to settle out off court with Wandsworth council for an undisclosed sum for upsetting Wandsworth residents adjacent to Clapham Common. They'd rather just piss off their own residents because they have such a strong majority that they can get away with it.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 30, 2017)

Brockwell Park borders with Southwark, doesn't it....?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Brockwell Park borders with Southwark, doesn't it....?


Not in the same way.

In the case of Clapham Common and Tooting Bec Commons the common land is split between Lambeth and Wandsworth, and there has been a long-standing agreement that one borough will manage each one (Lambeth at Clapham and Wandsworth at Tooting Bec).

Brockwell Park is not common land, it was purchased by public subscription by Lambeth residents, and falls wholly within Lambeth.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 30, 2017)

Also the Southwark boundary of the area chosen for the festival is made up largely of businesses. Unlike with residents, Lambeth has been making some effort to engage with businesses and pushing the idea that they will benefit from the events. Although many, from experience of recent festivals, are saying that they actually lose business because regular customers stay away - even during the event build time for some - as well as incurring costs of special measures to deal with drunk crowds on the event days themselves.

Interestingly, Field Day choose to hold its informal engagement meeting in Southwark.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2018)

The use of Brockwell park for events came up at last Brixton Neighborhood Forum on December 14th.

The Lead member for Community Relations and Neighborhood Lead for Brixton Cllr Donatus was present. Now Cllr Rachel is a non person for the Labour group Donatus has taken over what she did. Cllr Donatus is a 120% loyalist to the Labour leadership. Nice bloke but so nice I forget to ask him questions. He is a clever operater on that score.

Donatus take on Lovebox/ Field day is that the Council had given them a good talking to about selling tickets before official permission had been given for events. That the Council , at date of meeting , had not given permission for events. ( Officially) That the Council really wanted to consult stakeholders first.

I wondered after meeting how these two business had got impression permission was a foregone conclusion. The Council line of " nothing has been decided yet" is the one I've heard in LJ over the adventure playground. In narrow terms correct but one knows but cannot prove that decision in practice has been made.

What I heard at the Forum was serious backpedaling from Council. If some residents had not kicked up a fuss this would have all gone through quietly with no queries from Labour Cllrs.

Even at the meeting Cllr Donatus was carefull not to agree or oppose this extra use of Brockwell park.

Imo as Rushy says the Labour party have such big majority that they think they can do what they like. I would have thought that a big majority would mean that Cllrs could have freedom to question what officers do more. The opposite is the case.

There was a long discussion on this. Much repeating what's already been reported on Urban and Brixton Buzz.

One comment was that a Labour Council should look at who is benefitting from these events. Large areas of park are closed off to locals who cannot afford these events. They are priced out. Council should take this aboard.

Another comment was that the Events dept of Council don't talk to Parks dept. That the Council had told Events officerd to maximise income from Council owned parks. I think the point being made us that it's Labour Cllrs who caused this issue. It's not the fault of officers.

What I see at a meeting like this is Cllrs acting as though they are independent arbitrators above these conflicts. Not taking sides. It's not what they should be doing imo.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2018)

Thread continues: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - January 2018


----------

